# Need a diagram of turbo setup



## shermianator_3 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking for a diagram of the turbo set up on the 2.7t for audi.. which includes the intake pipeing to the intercooler pipeing and exhaust... basicly an entire drivetrain diagram... planning on doing a swap and need to get a good idea on were everything is mounted...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Need a diagram of turbo setup (shermianator_3)*

Motronic is always a good read








http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...h.pdf


----------

